# VISA Credit Card Problem.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi,
Yesterday, I rang a campsite in Spain to pay a €100 deposit with a Nationwide VISA Credit Card, which was declined due to "Foreign currency"??? 
I also tried my other Mastercard credit card which also declined. I have used both cards in Europe before with no problems.

Anyone else had problems? I've contacted Nationwide but haven't had a reply yet.

Stay Safe.
Al.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh, maybe more Brexit worries? 
I guess we will all be very interested in this outcome. Both our UK Credit Cards still work as before in France so far.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree with Ray, it could well be because your credit card issuer now requires authorisation to use in Europe now that the UK is not.....

We had similar with our French card when we wanted to buy something from Germany, which was because we had not asked to be able to use it for eg purchases over the phone or Internet i.e. when the cardholder was not present.

Give Nationwide a ring, they are sure to be to advise you, but please let us all know the outcome.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I doubt its to do with Brexit otherwise surely others would have reported it by now. Seems odd that its both cards though. Most Visa cards are international I think now. Thats kind of the whole point of them.

I know I had issues a couple of times on mine where I was near to my limit and trying to pay for fuel in France and they try and take a deposit of 100 Euros or something and I didnt have enough and it was declined.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Up to now i have only had to notify my bank if i was going to use my cards outside europe used to be by phone but now online i agree with Barry you have to be carefull when buying fuel as the block lasts 2 or3 days


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

sennen523 said:


> Hi,
> Yesterday, I rang a campsite in Spain to pay a €100 deposit with a Nationwide VISA Credit Card, which was declined due to "Foreign currency"???
> I also tried my other Mastercard credit card which also declined. I have used both cards in Europe before with no problems.
> 
> ...


Did you contact Nationwide with a phone call, they can normally answer queries immediately, but I don't think it will be there fault 
as they would pay in € or any other currency. I would try the campsite again, maybe the person taking your call didn't realise they will be paid in €.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Nationwide have been very careful with our money lately. Had a couple of issues with paying for large items on our building project.

May I ask if you have investigated us all being able to travel to Spain? Feeling very envious of you booking a campsite


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

patp said:


> Nationwide have been very careful with our money lately. Had a couple of issues with paying for large items on our building project.
> 
> May I ask if you have investigated us all being able to travel to Spain? Feeling very envious of you booking a campsite


Hi patp, certainly NOT going yet, but is a deposit for a campsite in February 2022, which we go to every year.

Stay Safe Everyone.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Did you contact Nationwide with a phone call, they can normally answer queries immediately, but I don't think it will be there fault
> as they would pay in € or any other currency. I would try the campsite again, maybe the person taking your call didn't realise they will be paid in €.


Hi Jan,
Thanks, have just rang Nationwide and it looks like a "merchant error" so will try the campsite again. I'll post the outcome.

Al


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

sennen523 said:


> Hi Jan,
> Thanks, have just rang Nationwide and it looks like a "merchant error" so will try the campsite again. I'll post the outcome.
> 
> Al


Hi All,
I rang Nationwide who definitely confirmed it's a Merchant error. I then phoned the campsite again and spoke to a receptionist who I know and speaks good English. I did explain that I was paying in Euros. The transaction failed with no message.

Very frustrating.
Stay Safe Everyone.
Al.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

sennen523 said:


> Hi All,
> I rang Nationwide who definitely confirmed it's a Merchant error. I then phoned the campsite again and spoke to a receptionist who I know and speaks good English. I did explain that I was paying in Euros. The transaction failed with no message.
> 
> Very frustrating.
> ...


Ring Nationwide again they must know why the payment is failing.

They may have a limit for overseas payments and you have to pay in 2 instalments or something stupid like that.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Ring Nationwide again they must know why the payment is failing.
> 
> They may have a limit for overseas payments and you have to pay in 2 instalments or something stupid like that.


Good point Jan, I recall a chap ahead of me had to pay for his site stay with two separate payments due to a limit being applied. Not sure who was applying the limit.

Terry


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We always use a currency card loaded with the countries currency so no problems ever arrive happen/

Dave


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

DJMotorhomer said:


> We always use a currency card loaded with the countries currency so no problems ever arrive happen/
> 
> Dave


Ditto and never had payment limits either with Caxton as long as funds are available on the card.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have had cash cards declined due to limits twice. First time trying to buy a trailer in Spain. It turned out that the limit was €1500 but could be raised on request. The second time was with Trasferwise (a great card and account for moving money around) when I was trying to pay for windows and doors for the new house here. A bit embarrassing at first but a minute on the app removed the limit, then it worked.

I don't know how mush a campsite costs but I suppose that for a long stay a limit could be exceeded.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

May be coincidence but there have been lots of problems over card payments here over the past day or so:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-55805777


----------

